# What types of algae will Amano shrimp eat?



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

What types of algae will Amano (Yamato) shrimp eat? Will they eat green spot algae?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Not the type that is very hard on the glass, they will try, but are not equipped to get that off. They relish filamentous algaes and softer sheet type algaes.


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

ok so, is there a way to remove the spot algae...or am i just to keep scrubbing away?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

a razor blade  

Nerite snails will try to eat it, but never efficiently enough to give that sparkling clear glass look that you probably want.


----------



## d3snoopy (Apr 1, 2011)

I personally use a pep boys card.

It works wonders. Much more efficient than those scrubby pads.


----------



## NatCh (Feb 23, 2011)

Nerite snails. I put some in my tank about a year ago, since then I think I have only scrubbed algae twice. I use an algae scrub pad from petsmartco for those rare occasions.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

My amano shrimp eat fish food, lol. But there is not much algae in their tank as I also keep 2 nerites in it and they do a much better job.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

GSA: Nerites for the plant leaves and razor blades for the glass. The leaves never get totally clean, but at least they can still photosynthesize at useful levels to maintain plant growth until they naturally die off.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

Old thread but I have the same questions. Will Amano Shrimp eat the grayish black strand algae that grows on the leaves? How many would you do in a 75 gallon?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The Dude said:


> Old thread but I have the same questions. Will Amano Shrimp eat the grayish black strand algae that grows on the leaves? How many would you do in a 75 gallon?


Staghorn? Probably.


----------

